# Couple of my girls



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Thought i'd show you a couple of my ladies, not a lot thats highly interesting i'm afraid, a few of my mice are getting on now, but heres a couple of the younger ones...

Choc broken satins



























Pregnant choc satin


















light Champagne









My first ever coloured satin this one was, champagne or stone or something but she has a white mark on her back









My gorgeous and most friendly girl, a self black who couldn't be shown because of the white on her feet, originally from Marnie.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I really like the chocolate brokens


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I like the stone, it's such a pretty colour


----------

